

Harvest looking for a UX Designer with ZERO experience - adamhowell
http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/6805

======
thejay
The url to hobby is broken by a sticky right brace.

~~~
lurkinggrue
They hired web-designers with ZERO experience.

------
bkudria
If they have zero experience, are they really a UX Designer?

